# Ibanez RG dimensions?



## TKOA-Dex (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey everyone, so I was planning to get a custom made body from Perle Guitars and I was gonna go for a hardtail HSH JEM style body for the modified neck and hardware of my Ibanez S series. 

now I have been looking in to getting a snazzy burl veneer to put on the body, but that being said, what are the length and width I would need to cover the body well?


----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm at work, so I just had my lady measure one of mine...18"x12-1/4"

If I were buying the timber for it, I'd round up to 19"x13"

...I'll double check when I get home just so my gal's measuring skills don't end up costing ya.


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome, thank you. I should be able to get a really nice Burl top for cheap then!


----------



## Berserker (Jan 6, 2015)

It'll be pretty much the same as your S series, just measure that and make sure you have plenty of room for error.


----------



## russmuller (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, I can vouch for Renkenstein's data. I'm working on a guitar design and traced out my RG body as a starting point. 19" x 13" will be enough. Go longer if you want to have a piece to lay a veneer over the headstock also (maybe 22" x 13"? I'm just guestimating).


----------

